# Paint Codes???



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Does anyone know the paint codes for the 05 Yellow Jacket? I had an unfortunate event yesterday involving my GTO and my VW bus. Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Does anyone know the paint codes for the 05 Yellow Jacket? I had an unfortunate event yesterday involving my GTO and my VW bus. Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


Per Groucho!



Groucho said:


> _*Yellow Jacket.*_
> 
> Touch up paint bottle is P/N12346751 code 59U


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:cheers Thank you very much. :cheers


----------



## GoatBoy4056 (Nov 30, 2006)

*midnight blue paint code?*

In that case does anyone have the coad for the midnight blue color...greatly appreciated..thanx


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GoatBoy4056 said:


> In that case does anyone have the coad for the midnight blue color...greatly appreciated..thanx


28U for 2005 per your other thread. Generally, touch up paint is a PITA. Just haven't had too much luck getting a perfect fill -- especially with the clearcoat.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think It is on bottom part of your trunk lid. There should be a sticker with alot of color codes.


----------

